

Help a local entrepreneur. Get awesome stuff for free. True story.  - jeffmorrisjr
http://blog.zaarly.com/post/49865396286/want-to-become-a-zaarly-tastemaker

======
jeffmorrisjr
@adamio I'm not entirely sure what you mean.

We are a local marketplace and have created a platform for entrepreneurs and
artisans to connect with their community and start new businesses.

------
adamio
No product and a few weeks on a logo, what is this exactly?

